
China Has a $590B Problem with Unpaid Bills - tokenadult
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-03-20/china-has-a-590-billion-receivables-problem-as-bills-go-unpaid
======
wushupork
I deal w/ some big enterprises and the bigger they are, the worst they are
with payment. Decent BigCos will pay net 30-45 with the worst of them pulling
a 60-75. You take the deal because that's their standard with everyone and
it's a take it or leave it sort of thing with others in line who'll gladly
take your place. And even with the net75 sometimes they will play stupid games
like, oh we missed the last check run, I guess you'll have to wait another 15
days.

------
sofaofthedamned
I wonder how this compares to Western companies? Has anybody got any figures?
I know that Tesco in the UK sometimes took over a year to pay suppliers.

------
mchahn
This is yet one more predictor of a collapsing economy. If it did collapse it
would be a disaster for the world economy including ours. Hopefully it will be
a "soft-landing".

